
Why Is It Bad for Tech to Eat Jobs? - BIackSwan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/01/why-is-it-bad-for-tech-to-eat-jobs/
======
joosters
_Consider that the tedious, dangerous drudgery of truck driving is a job that
few actively enjoy._

Does truck driving have noticeably lower job satisfaction than other jobs? I
doubt that the author has even checked.

